# Bahamas winter charter--good,bad,ugly?



## Lahr (Jun 4, 2001)

Hi all. I''m looking forward to a Bahamas winter bareboat charter a small catamaran in the Abacos. Who is terrific to charter from, who is awful and what''s in between from your own experience?


----------



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

I would not recommend Abaco Bahamas Charters.

The barbeque on the back of our boat was apparently attached with a rusted out screw or bolt. It fell off the back of the boat when we were underway, before we had even touched it. Guess who had to pay for it...

I guess it would be fine if you had time to check every single bolt on the boat during the check-out.


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

I highly recommend Sail Abaco (www.sailabaco.net). Nice assortment of cats, mostly PDQs, starting at 32 feet. Personal attention from owner Mike Houghton. Boats in great condition.


----------



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

i have a well equipped kennex380 for 2500/wk.will meet you in bahamas at your convenience www.charternomade.com or 303-823-0904


----------

